
Show HN: Call your senators & representatives with one number (1-844-USA-0234) - typpo
http://www.ianww.com/blog/2016/06/15/call-your-congressperson-with-one-phone-number-1-844-usa-4522/
======
sjs382
This is a really great project!

I assume that you run this on Twilio (or a Twilio-like service). I'd be a bit
wary about an advocacy organization getting ahold of this and running up your
Twilio bill. Do you have any plans to open source the code behind this?

------
niftich
Neat concept, great cause!

How's the location resolved? Then how you resolve the location to a district?

~~~
sjs382
It asks for your zip code once you call.

